# R.I.P Tico



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

My cat Tico has just died. Let him out about 30 minutes ago in the front garden where it usually stays most of the time. Heard a knock on the window, group of young lads pointed to the floor and there he was, just lying there with his mouth open. Only thing I can think of is either poison from something as he was healthy, or a heart attack from the neighbours slamming the door that hard could hear it in the back garden. Proper gutted, had him since a kitten, 13 years old. RIP dude.


----------



## Reptilequeen (May 23, 2010)

si-man said:


> My cat Tico has just died. Let him out about 30 minutes ago in the front garden where it usually stays most of the time. Heard a knock on the window, group of young lads pointed to the floor and there he was, just lying there with his mouth open. Only thing I can think of is either poison from something as he was healthy, or a heart attack from the neighbours slamming the door that hard could hear it in the back garden. Proper gutted, had him since a kitten, 13 years old. RIP dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would be a bit suspicious of the kids personally its a well known fact that they like to hang about to watch the havoc that they cause... and having kids myself I know what sly little :censor: they can be lol....especially as he was healthy and I8 dont think a door slamming would be the cause either but thats just my opinion :2thumb:


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Nah, these kids aren't the bad ones, known most of them since they were born. Cant find out what happened without a post mortem really. Think we are just going to bury him in the garden in the morning, was still warm when we got him so must have just missed it. Was pretty old though, average age for a cat to go really.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

aww R.I.P sleep well


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Buried him under the rose bush he always messed with this afternoon.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

:sad: RIP little one


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

RIP Tico - enjoy the mouse hunting up there


----------

